# test your nuts and bolts.



## sparkleshoes (Nov 20, 2004)

hey guys-
what do you think are the hottest rims/tires out now? anything that is really hot and eye catching? by the way, i've been checking out other car sites, and i ran across planetkaizen.com have you seen this site yet? it's pretty amazing, in my opinion. The graphics are great, lots of info. It's also got a "test your nuts and bolts" quiz. 
well anyways, i think the spinning rims are kinda played out. Anyone got insider info about rims/tires that are coming out soon?
thanks!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wait what kind of car is it for? so you would get spinner wheels but you think they are just to generic ? ...................my guess is you want something chrome. so i cant help ya there. as for racing wheels im a huge fan of these


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> wait what kind of car is it for? so you would get spinner wheels but you think they are just to generic ? ...................my guess is you want something chrome. so i cant help ya there. as for racing wheels im a huge fan of these


of course for racing you'd be a big fan of those...you stole them from nissanperformacemag.com Anyways, go to that site and there is a good write up on axis wheels.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> of course for racing you'd be a big fan of those...you stole them from nissanperformacemag.com Anyways, go to that site and there is a good write up on axis wheels.


i never said they were mine. hey said post a pic of wheels..............and thats the best pic of the mag lights iv seen


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> of course for racing you'd be a big fan of those...you stole them from nissanperformacemag.com


I've wanted theese whels on my car for 4 years. I didn steal sheet lol. But, its getting harder to find them, so im going for either rota or motegi.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I meant stole the pic...not bashing, just pointing that fact out.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

just messin with ya, sheesh  but yah, 4 years............4 long.....years.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

sparkleshoes said:


> hey guys-
> what do you think are the hottest rims/tires out now? anything that is really hot and eye catching? by the way, i've been checking out other car sites, and i ran across planetkaizen.com have you seen this site yet? it's pretty amazing, in my opinion. The graphics are great, lots of info. It's also got a "test your nuts and bolts" quiz.
> well anyways, i think the spinning rims are kinda played out. Anyone got insider info about rims/tires that are coming out soon?
> thanks!


You, sir, have asked a question that is impossible to answer without knowing your pricerange. I'd be happy to recommend wheels by HRE, DTM Kreuz, Schmitt, Work, SSR, iForge, and many others, but it's doubtful that you're willing to spend that kind of money on a set of wheels, even if they're gorgeous.

Give me a price range for all four (or five) wheels and how big you want to go, and then maybe I can help.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

dont forget bbs, adr, and oz :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> dont forget bbs, adr, and oz :thumbup:


ADR? What the hell are you smoking? ADRs are pretty shitty wheels compared to the rest of that list. I hope you meant Advan or something like that.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

woops :thumbup: forgot adr were pepboys brand lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I currently have these wheels on my car and I am very happy with them.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

wes said:


> I currently have these wheels on my car and I am very happy with them.


very sexy :thumbup: so i gues hes not going to reply to his own thread


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

J line...........if you got the money........
























If you can afford, works, ssr, volk, hre, iforged etc, you cant afford these either haha.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JLine make some nice wheels...damn....

The new line of Racing Harts are pretty cool 
http://www.dazzmotorsports.com/wheels_rhe.asp

Velox makes some good wheels
www.veloxperformance.com

Axis has some decent designs
http://www.axiswheels.com/

I also like some of the R1 wheels.

These are all lower-mid priced wheels that are worth the $$$$ you spend.


As far as the high end wheels go, well samo pretty much listed the top companies.


----------

